# In search of the perfect kindle light



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi all!

The family was out the other night to watch a play my granddaughter was in at school.  Several seats over there was a lady reading her kindle (before play started) Looked like it was the kindle 3 and was in a cover.  It had a tiny light attached to the right side of it, it was black and no bigger than a pencil.  I ask my daughter to ask her where she got her light, but she didn't have time before the play started.  I do not think it was a built in the cover light.  At least not one I have seen.  I have been scouring the Internet trying to find one like it, but not having any luck.

Thought I would check here and see if any of you have any ideas of where to find it?  It was the perfect size, one that could be left on.  I could kick myself because I didn't ask the lady myself.  Didn't help though that she was several seats away though.

Mary J


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

It sounds like it might be the Amazon lighted cover.

_Click image to see it on Amazon_


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

It was probably the M-edge Eluminator. That comes in black now that the K comes in graphite.









I went through about 12 different lights before I figured out what I liked. My favorite is the Belkin Kindle Clip light, it was $25, kinda pricey, but it fits perfect on a naked Kindle as well as with a cover on. And it was the brightest one by far. I like the Mighty Bright too, but only if using a cover. It was really awkward to clip it right onto the Kindle...

The Eluminator was one of the ones I went through before I landed on the Belkin, and it was one of the ones I liked the least. It was supposed to be really bright, but I found it was actually pretty dim, even on the highest setting. And I have excellent vision, but it really strained my eyes to try to read with that one. Maybe mine was a lemon. *shrugs*


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for your replies!  It does look more like the eluminator from MEdge.  I ordered 2 of them.  One for my daughter's kindle too.  Will let you know how we like them.  The lady that was using her kindle had the light on, and we could see the screen from where we were sitting.  Hoping it works for us.

Mary J


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Lizz said:


> I went through about 12 different lights before I figured out what I liked.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I guess I have about 6 more to go. I have two favorites, but I'm still looking. I haven't tried the Belkin yet.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol. Like you, I am glad to hear it. It always sounded insane in my head how much money I spent on booklights until I figured out what I liked. The Belkin is really nice. I stopped buying them after that one came. I rarely use the Mighty Bright, but it's a close second. I use the Belkin almost exclusively.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

It sounds like you all have lots of experience with eBook lights ...  

So help me out.  What qualities do you look for? 

The M-edge Eluminator looks like it slided down in bewteen the Kindle and the cover (that would work for me as I don't use the hinge system).  

The Belkin Kindle Clip light seems to have 3 LEDs .. is that too bright I like the looks of the clip -- maybe it dispurses any pressure the light might create.

Mighty Bright has a couple -- MiniFlex eReader, XtraFlex eReader and Beam Light


So what do you think works best in terms of brightness and functionality and looks?


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

We all know what I will say. The Mighty Bright is a perfectly nice light. I have one that has little skulls on it, it's the cutest thing! They come in lots of colors and prints at Borders. That's where I got mine. The Belkin has two settings. I don't think the highest one was too bright, it was good for me, but you can turn it down if you like. (Same for the MB.)

The M-edge is made to go in a little slot in (most) of the M-edge covers. I used it a couple of times with other covers, just sticking it in like you said, between the cover and the Kindle, and it was okay. I do still use this one as a portable jobbie. Since it is so small it fits in my purse nicely. I more or less use it for low light emergency reading situations, but I never use it at home because it is too dim.

The worst one I had was the Great Point Light Flex. It was extremely dim and had a tendency to blink like a disco. I thought I had a dud battery, and changed it, same thing happened. It hurt my eyes so bad I gave it up as a bad job after a week. I wasn't a big fan of the Book Owl light either. The neck is really short, and the way the light is designed, it sort of shines right at your eyes. Not good.

I really just wanted to have something that would work whether or not I was using a cover and that would light up the screen evenly. The Belkin did that the best. The others lit the top well, but not the bottom corners, etc. I also wanted it to be light. When I clipped the Mighty Bright right onto the Kindle it felt really heavy and uncomfortable (since it has to be clipped on one side or the other). 

Hopefully, you won't end up like me and Patricia who bought probably two dozen between us before we found something we liked.


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I think I may have made a mistake ordering the eluminator2 black light.  I emailed M-Edge asking if the white one and black where the same.  Looked like it to me.. But they said the black one is too small for the kindle 3     hoooo hummmm,,, now I will have to send it back.  I wish the white one came in a black color too.  I do not like the white color with my graphite kindle.  

Mary


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Were any of the lights discussed above gooseneck lights? I want minimum bulk/weight. The Kandle looks way too bulky. I have several Brookstone lights (for paperbacks) and I like the sleekness and weight of them. I don't do a lot of reading in the dark (used to before CPAP days), now I have to just go to bed w/o reading in bed. (Waaaa). Have a couple of 8 hour flights in the immediate future and I'd prefer to read with a book like instead of the overhead. I won't travel with a case, but a sleeve instead. I think I need a gooseneck clip-on. 

(I'm enjoying this thread.)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been weighing different lights, too. I have a Mighty Bright and really like that. I also bought a Kandle and I can't stand that. It's not very bright, I can't use it when my K2 is in its case, and the light really fades as you get to the bottom of the screen. For now, I'll stick with the Mighty Bright, unless something comes along to peak my interest. I fold my case back, and clip the light to the front of the case. One of my co-workers just got his wife a K3 for her birthday and showed me the Amazon case. It looks pretty slick with the light built in, although I wonder how much that drains the battery on the K3.

Now I'm jealous that she's getting a K3....uh oh!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Mary Johnson said:


> Well I think I may have made a mistake ordering the eluminator2 black light. I emailed M-Edge asking if the white one and black where the same. Looked like it to me.. But they said the black one is too small for the kindle 3  hoooo hummmm,,, now I will have to send it back. I wish the white one came in a black color too. I do not like the white color with my graphite kindle.
> 
> Mary


Hi Mary!
I am the Customer Service Manager at M-Edge. The black version that you probably ordered was designed to work with Sony's Pocket Edition Reader, which is a much smaller device. So the length of the flexible neck MIGHT not be long enough to allow for optimal illumination on the Kindle's screen. However, since you have already ordered them, I would recommend trying them out for yourself before returning them to us. We have a 60-day return policy so you should have plenty of time to play around with them to see if they work for you before making a decision.

Lizz,
Have you contacted us about your e-Luminator being so dim? They definitely shouldn't be. Please contact us through our website:
http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/
Make sure to include your order# if you still have it, and I would be happy to see what options we have for replacing the light for you.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

M-Edge folks... 

It's really nice that you popped into this thread and addressed the concerns of the end-user. I have an M-Edge case and I like it. I'm still on the fence with the light though.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I have an M-Edge Eluminator light (version 2) for my Kindle 1.  It seems to light up the entire screen just fine.  I wasn't happy with the version 1 but love the version 2.  (M-Edge customer service went above and beyond in keeping me happy too)  I didn't had two Mighty Brights and I found them a pain to store and keep with the reader.  Also the long neck on the Mighty Bright would get real floppy fairly quickly.   I just wish M-edge would come out with a cover/light for the new Sony readers


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I just went to Borders hoping to pick up the Sony cover with light-they didn't have any in stock, so I ended up getting *Pathway Lights Brightbook*. It was only $9.99 (actually Borders members have a $10 reward on their account through Tuesday..so I only needed to pay the tax).

It has 4-LED lights, 3 settings...uses 3 AAA batteries (included, but I will probably switch to rechargeable). It folds up so it fits in the palm of my hand. Much more portable than a Mighty Brite. It clips onto the cover, not the reader..but the clip is flat/thin so it slides right between the cover and the reader...when opened, it telescopes over the reader and lights the entire page well (mine is a 6" screen).

I prefer a cover with a built in light but they are pricey (given my reader came with a perfectly good lightless cover). I can't comment on longevity but at first glance, I am pleased.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Were any of the lights discussed above gooseneck lights? I want minimum bulk/weight. The Kandle looks way too bulky. I have several Brookstone lights (for paperbacks) and I like the sleekness and weight of them. I don't do a lot of reading in the dark (used to before CPAP days), now I have to just go to bed w/o reading in bed. (Waaaa). Have a couple of 8 hour flights in the immediate future and I'd prefer to read with a book like instead of the overhead. I won't travel with a case, but a sleeve instead. I think I need a gooseneck clip-on.
> 
> (I'm enjoying this thread.)


The Belkin and the Mighty Bright are both gooseneck style lights


----------

